# Need help with Ruger 77 stock!



## winchester1970 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have multiple Ruger 77 MKII's in stainless steel/synthetic configurations and I would like to convert one over to a factory Ruger walnut stock. Not a very practical change but it sure makes a fine looking combination. Are there any good sources for a factory Ruger walnut stock. It can even be a pull off stock as long as its in good shape. Anyone ever run across one at a gunshop? I have looked online at the usual websites and gunshows but I have not had much luck. Not wanting an aftermarket stock! Have any of you done this and if so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
  Scott


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 28, 2011)

Look for a Fajen stock. They actually made stocks for Ruger at one point and they are excellent pillar mouted stock.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 29, 2011)

Ruger has the walnut MK/II stocks for $275


----------



## winchester1970 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have already sent Ruger an inquiry about a stock, just waiting back for a reply. Would rather not spend that much money just for a stock. I may just buy a second hand walnut/blue rifle and swap the stocks out. I can resale the 2nd rifle with the now blue action and synthetic stock and come out cheaper. Or just keep it have have an extra rifle. 

Thanks, Scott!


----------



## Early-14 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Early-14*



winchester1970 said:


> I have multiple Ruger 77 MKII's in stainless steel/synthetic configurations and I would like to convert one over to a factory Ruger walnut stock. Not a very practical change but it sure makes a fine looking combination. Are there any good sources for a factory Ruger walnut stock. It can even be a pull off stock as long as its in good shape. Anyone ever run across one at a gunshop? I have looked online at the usual websites and gunshows but I have not had much luck. Not wanting an aftermarket stock! Have any of you done this and if so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


I have done that which you are wanting to do.  Everything went well as long as you stay within the same action length.  I did have some problem in rebedding a laminated stock due to a chemical reaction between the bedding compound and the  stock glue.
I am looking for a Ruger MK11 Stainless in .270, or  30-06 that I can put a Hogue overmolded stock on.
Gunbroker.com is listing a Ruger MK11  30-06.  Number 238375389  stainless with wood stock. Gun is located in Columbus, GA
You may want to take a look see.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, I will take a look! I believe Dead Eye Eddy had one on the swap and sale he was wanting to trade or sale.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone with any other options on this stock?


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/BOYDS-CLASSIC-RUGER-77-MKII-p/200-050.htm


----------



## triton (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a stock that came off of a Ruger 7mm Rem mag.I bought it new a put a Bell & Carson custom on it before it was ever shot.So this stock has never fired a shot unless at the factory.Make me a good offer and it might be yours


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 14, 2011)

The rifle I am wanting to change over is in 30/06, I am not sure the action legnths are the same. Is your stock for a MKII action or the earlier tang safety models?


----------



## frankwright (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you checked on Ebay? I have seen them there before.


----------



## triton (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes it is for a MK11 I dont know about the action size fit.Someone might can tell you.Where are you located in Ga.I am not far off Hy 85 in S.C. near Clemson.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 15, 2011)

About 50+ miles south of the SC/GA down I-85. Let me check on the action length question at one of the local shops. I would imagine the magnum actions are slightly different from a standard non-magnum action.


----------



## triton (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok if it would fit I might can meet at State line or something.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 15, 2011)

I looked on the Boyd's site and the make no distinction for a mag caliber only long or short action.  I ordered a B&C for a 7mm Rem Mag once and the didn't either if I remember right...might just be heavier around the lugs for a Mag in synthetic...you may be in fine with that one as long as the are both MKII guns


----------



## BAR308 (Jul 15, 2011)

check the outdoors trader and you'll see one with a walnut stock and get a free Timney trigger to boot...


----------



## BAR308 (Jul 15, 2011)

i posted the link from the Outdoors Trader and it got rejected as being foul language...
reeeal classy, GON...


----------



## jglenn (Jul 16, 2011)

go here

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Browse.aspx?SearchType=0&Timeframe=0&Keywords=*&Cat=3032&Items=50



then type in  ruger II

you find what is listed on Gunbroker for ruger stocks. there are some there


----------



## triton (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you found out anything about your stock both would be long action?


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 22, 2011)

Of all of the rifles I have looked at it appears the actions are fairly close but the barrel contour of the magnum calibers are much heavier. I noticed the barrel on my 25/06 is much heavier that than my 30/06 and they are the same model rifle.I will have some time this weekend to do a bit more looking.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 22, 2011)

winchester1970 said:


> Of all of the rifles I have looked at it appears the actions are fairly close but the barrel contour of the magnum calibers are much heavier. I noticed the barrel on my 25/06 is much heavier that than my 30/06 and they are the same model rifle.I will have some time this weekend to do a bit more looking.



All Ruger 25-06, 7mm Remington Mag, and 300 Winchester Mags have a heavier barrel contour.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 24, 2011)

That is what I have found as well! Thanks for the help!


----------



## triton (Jul 25, 2011)

Well at least we tried. I hope you find one.If you want to try it let me know.


----------



## lcopeland22 (Aug 4, 2011)

i have a m77 mkII stock off my 30-06,  its just sitting in the closet,  its been used and is not in perfect condition, I put a boyds stock on a couple of years ago.  call me tommorow and we'll figure something out,  404-775-5550.


----------



## winchester1970 (Aug 4, 2011)

Will do! When you say not in perfect condition what condition would you you place it in?


----------



## lcopeland22 (Aug 4, 2011)

its been hunted with has some scratches, i'd say 65-70% the checkering is perfect in case that helps, it would be nothing to redo if the scratches bother you. nothing major.


----------



## winchester1970 (Aug 9, 2011)

lcopeland, I've sent you a pm about the riflestock.


----------



## winchester1970 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey lcopeland 22, give me call when you can. I've sent you a pm with my phone number.

Thanks Scott!


----------

